# Sunbathing Fish



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, this may sound very weird, and I might not believe it if I hadn't seen it myself, so I'm posting this to see if anyone has seen this before.

I was fishing below the addicks reservoir dam (north of I10 between eldridge and hwy 6), and while walking down the bank, something moved and caught my attention. A couple inches above the water's edge there is a small flat spot on the bank, with a fish lying on it, facing the water. As I approached, it used its front fins to push itself forward and into the water, then disappearing.

The fish appeared to be at least 15-20 inches long, very round shape and fat (~6 inches in diameter), and greyish in color with a hint of blue. My guess was a gar, but it did not have a long nose - the head was more broad and flat like a catfish, but I didn't see any whiskers.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Grinnel maybe? Man I want some of what you been drinking, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

^ lol


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, if I was hearing this from a friend, that would be my reaction too. Maybe all those stinky fumes coming from the dam messed my head up.:rotfl:

There are some very large fish surfacing there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Chupacabra


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You just saw your first snake head. 
In the Thailand fish ponds they will congregate on the sloped mud banks laying side by side. They swim up and then squirm around until they are laying with the head facing the water.
I do not have any idea why. If they are startled they will shoot off the bank and disappear. 
They are air breathers so they can stay out of water until their skin dehydrates. In the fish markets the vendors keep 3 kilo fish by the dozens in a washtub with about 6" of water for days. The vendor will lay a few on a flat board for display without any water.
These fish are every where in Asia. I have found them up to 6 pounds in a grassy bar ditch in front of my bungalow on Phuket Island.
Eventually they will be in every water way in the south. They eat every thing that will fit in that huge mouth. 
The bright side is the fight like demons and are excellent table fair.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> You just saw your first snake head.
> In the Thailand fish ponds they will congregate on the sloped mud banks laying side by side. They swim up and then squirm around until they are laying with the head facing the water.
> I do not have any idea why. If they are startled they will shoot off the bank and disappear.
> They are air breathers so they can stay out of water until their skin dehydrates. In the fish markets the vendors keep 3 kilo fish by the dozens in a washtub with about 6" of water for days. The vendor will lay a few on a flat board for display without any water.
> ...


Very interesting, never heard of them before, thanks. From the pictures on Google they come in a variety of colors/patterns, and have the right shape - round and stout.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

X2 for Grinnel. Head of a Catfish body of a huge perch. Wild looking fish. Prehistoric


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Look up how similar a snakehead looks to a bowfin (grinell).
I have heard snakeheads are slowly invading.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I would go with Snakehead also. They are invasive and can cross dry land to get to the next body of water. They can be many different colors and patterns.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also known as a Choupic...https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP....3ao0&w=139&h=105&c=7&rs=1&qlt=90&pid=3.1&rm=2


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, glad to see I haven't completely lost my mind.


----------

